# Installation from snap (26.1.2-35-gbb6b1e53f + with most of the plugins and features)



## Warl0rd (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello!
You can install the latest version with most of the features
Use snap to install or use  https://snapcraft.io/obs-studio for more details.

The snap of OBS studio comes pre-loaded with some extra features:


Supports *nvenc (NVIDIA) and VA-API (AMD & Intel) accelerated video encoding*.
*Advanced Scene Switcher* plugin; an automated scene switcher
*Browser* plugin; CEF-based OBS Studio browser plugin
*Directory Watch Media* plugin; filter you can add to a media source to load the oldest or newest file in a directory.
*DVD Screensaver* plugin; a DVD screen saver source type.
*Dynamic Delay* plugin; filter for dynamic delaying a video source.
*Freeze Filter* plugin; freeze a source using a filter.
*gPhoto* plugin; connect DSLR cameras with obs-studio via gPhoto.
*GStreamer* plugins; feed GStreamer launch pipelines into OBS Studio and use GStreamer encoder elements.
*Move Transition* plugin; move sources to a new position during a scene transition.
*NDI* plugin; Network A/V via NewTek's NDI.
*Replay Source* plugin; slow-motion replay async sources from memory.
*RGB Levels* plugin; simple filter to adjust RGB levels.
*Source Switcher* plugin; to switch between a list of sources.
*Spectralizer* plugin; audio visualization using fftw.
*StreamFX* plugin; collection modern effects filters and transitions.
*Text Pango* plugin; Provides a text source rendered using Pango with multi-language support, emoji support, vertical rendering and RTL support.
*Transition Matrix* plugin; customize Any -> One or One -> One scene transitions.
*VNC Source* plugin; VNC viewer that works as a source.
*Websockets* plugin; remote-control OBS Studio through WebSockets.


----------



## deimidis (Feb 9, 2021)

HEllo, I just installed this Sanp image, and I'm trying to add a custom dock (lower third, as your images) but I couldn't found the way to write the path to the file. Itś try to go to http://home etc, can you help me?


----------



## deimidis (Feb 9, 2021)

I found a solution. Just the first time I created a simple http server with python. After that dock is enable always


----------



## deimidis (Feb 9, 2021)

NOw I can access to logos folder. It's my first time with snap, so maybe i'm not adding all interfaces or something


----------



## dontforgetaboutg (Mar 10, 2021)

deimidis said:


> NOw I can access to logos folder. It's my first time with snap, so maybe i'm not adding all interfaces or something
> 
> How did you get it to work?  Im running 2.04 ubuntu with snap obs


----------



## deimidis (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello. I didn't tried it again, but what I did was to open web server in the folder with python, so then I can add localhost as a webpage to that file


----------



## jgcastror (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi, Im trying to add the custom browser dock  for the lower thirds in Linux Mint but I am lost, I am a newbie in LInux, just trying to make OBS work the same it does in Windows 10; any help will be appreciated,


----------



## deimidis (Apr 27, 2021)

jgcastror said:


> Hi, Im trying to add the custom browser dock  for the lower thirds in Linux Mint but I am lost, I am a newbie in LInux, just trying to make OBS work the same it does in Windows 10; any help will be appreciated,



I made it using a local web server in the folder where I have the lower thirds files. But I didn't use it too much


----------



## stevesveryown (Jul 9, 2021)

When adding the Animated Lower Thirds make sure you unzip the files into home/snap/obs-studio.  The best way to then find the file url is to go into the Lower Thirds folder, click on the control-panel.html.  It will bring up your browser.  Copy the link in the address bar and paste that link into your custom dock.  You can then do the same for the browser source, clicking on browser-source.html.


----------



## nbomberger (Nov 22, 2021)

stevesveryown said:


> When adding the Animated Lower Thirds make sure you unzip the files into home/snap/obs-studio.  The best way to then find the file url is to go into the Lower Thirds folder, click on the control-panel.html.  It will bring up your browser.  Copy the link in the address bar and paste that link into your custom dock.  You can then do the same for the browser source, clicking on browser-source.html.


I still have images that are showing up broken.  I have tried the webserver, as well as the local file which you can choose as an option in the browser source dialog. Granted, I am using it on MacOS, but its seems all is working except for the image.


----------



## Filip S (Feb 27, 2022)

deimidis said:


> I found a solution. Just the first time I created a simple http server with python. After that dock is enable always


Uncheck the box with option local file but use file:/// before location worked for me on Linux and windows for obs 27.2.1


----------

